# Rash/Skin Condition - Any ideas or suggestions?



## Arandelle

Hey everyone 

I have two chihuahuas - Hambone and Bailey. I live in a colder climate and during the winter, both dogs stayed in doors and were potty trained on piddle pads. Now that the weather's gotten warm enough, I was excited to start taking them for walks and letting them play outside.

However, shortly after their first few days outside, Hambone developed a rash underneath his armpits. I took him to the vet and he said it was contact dermatitis and he was probably allergic to grass because of his recent exposure. He wrote Hambone a prescription for corticosteroids on a tapered dose (Half a pill twice a day for 2 days, half a pill once a day for 2 days, half a pill every third day as long as he goes outside) and to keep him on the lowest dose possible that kept him symptom free.

It's been a week and Hambone is down to half a pill every third day and his rash is back under his armpits and in his ear. But this time he also has red circles on his abdomen, and Bailey also has the circle like rash on her abdomen. I checked a few websites online and the circles look similar to ring worm. I called the vet and described the symptoms and he said he thinks Hambone is still allergic to grass and the circles are probably from another cause, but he thinks it's sand fly bites not ring worm. He said I could wait the weekend before bringing them back in if it was still there next week, but it's a long weekend and they're itching at them, so I was hoping from the pictures, you guys might have some opinions on what it could be and if there was anything I could do to alleviate it. A few websites said online that you could use lotrimine for ring worm? If it's not, any suggestions what else it is or what I could try. 

Here are some pics:

Hambone's arm pit: 









Hambone's ear:









Hambone's abdomen:









Bailey's abdomen:









Closer view of Bailey's marks:










So, any thoughts, comments, ideas would be appreciated. Do you think it's an allergy and something else? What do you think it is? What could I try to help with the itching? Should I keep them inside until this clears up? They love going outside so I don't want to unless I have to.


----------



## Brodysmom

I think he may have a couple things going on... the contact dermatitis sounds right for the rash in his armpits and also inside his ears... kind of like heat rash on a baby.

The spots on his tummy look like ringworm to me! It's a fungus (not a worm). The same fungus that causes jock itch and athletes foot. I would try lotrimin on it. It won't hurt and it might help! I'd put on a dab and rub it in good twice a day and if it's ringworm, you should see improvement within a day or so.

Allergies and skin conditions are NO fun to deal with! I sympathize with you there! Our old dog, a white french bulldog, had allergies and skin problems her whole life and it was a pain!


----------



## MChis

The red circles look like black fly bites. Did they just happen? If so they should go away in a day. I don't know about the rash under the armpits though? Hmmm...

**edit to add that it _could_ be ring worm but a black fly bite is much more common than ring worm. Usually black fly bites start out VERY dark red in the circular shape & fade as time goes on. Then the ring will be gone & you'll just see the pink center. I dunno, I've seen many black fly bites like that on my dogs before...and none have ever had ring worm.


----------



## Arandelle

Thanks for the quick reply.

Do I need to be worried if they're licking at the lotrimin? And should I keep them indoors?


----------



## Arandelle

Hey Mchis,

Yeah, they did just happen. It's been so hot here that the last 2 days we spent most of the morning outdoors enjoying a breeze and the shade so they were out a lot. The thing that kind of makes me lean towards bug bite is the prick in the center of the rings. Each ring has one so that does seem like a bite mark.


----------

